# Unlocking amd phenom ii x2 550 to x4 b50



## rdrockyrocks20 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have 
AMD phenom ii x2 550 3.1 Ghz
Gigabyte M68MT-D3 Motherboard
2x2 GB 1333 Mhz DDr3 RAM
MSI HD 6850 OC Edition
Zebronics 500w Platinum Series PSU

I tried to unlock my cpu's hidden cores through bios.It was successful and when i rebooted my pc it showed as amd phenom ii x4 b50.Even cpu-z and windows task manager showed 4 cores.But whenever i try to run any game my pc freezes and i have to restart it manually.

Even when i am not playing any games or calculating windows performance index windows freezes.

How to stable the 2 extra cores?


Plzzzz Help.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 11, 2011)

When you unlock all the cores there is a high chance that not all the two unlocked cores are fully stable. I think in your BIOS there will be some option like *Advance Clock Calibration* and several modes will be available like AUTO, DISABLED and MANUAL. Set it to MANUAL and you will be able to enable each of the core separately. Now 1st two cores are the stable cores which is active from the beginning. Then enable the 3rd core, keeping the fourth core disabled, save the BIOS and play some games to check the stability. Repeat the steps untill you will find the unstable Core. Once found, just keep the core disabled. 
Currently most of these processors are getting unlocked in Tri Core processors. I've myself done two of them.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 11, 2011)

my friend have the same problem with his X2 550BE. 2 cores unlocked but it wasn't stable. increased voltage didn't help (don't do it. not safe). so locked the bad core. now he have a tri-core.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 11, 2011)

I also have the same processor. I tried many a times to access ACC through BIOS, but can't find it. Is there any ways/utilities(AMD Overdrive or something) which can do it for me? Or, my motherboard lacks this feature?


----------



## vip10 (Jun 11, 2011)

> I have
> AMD phenom ii x2 550 3.1 Ghz
> Gigabyte M68MT-D3 Motherboard



how can u unlock CPU on nvidia chipset.u atleast need a SB710 amd mobo to unlock cpu.


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ OPs mobo has this feature :



> *Core Boost Support *
> 
> GIGABYTE’s Core Boost technology provides an easy way for users unlocking the CPU’s hidden cores via the EasyTune6 utility. Without any complicated setting needed in BIOS, users can experience a phenomenal performance upgrade right away.
> 
> *The ability of unlocking the hidden CPU cores might vary by different processors.


----------



## harishgayatri (Jun 14, 2011)

Does this board support unlocking?

BIOSTAR 790GXBE


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2011)

^^ yep.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 15, 2011)

M68MT-D3 motherboard does support CPU unlocking but I think it just unlocks all the cores through easytune6 utility and there is no such option of enabling/disabling each of the cores as in case of ACC present in the AMD based chipset. Using ACC you can try enabling/disabling each of the cores and find out that which one is faulty and disable it to get a stable unlocking.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 16, 2011)

1. Increase voltage, many a times unlocked cores require more voltage to run stably.

2. Run Prime95 and isolate which core exactly is causing this instability

Then, you can either shut that core, or use ACC and reduce that core's speed.


----------

